# Lawrence Officer Found Shot...



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Longtime officer shot to death; Foul play not suspected  By Jason G. Howe and Jim Patten 
_Staff Writers _

METHUEN - Off-duty Lawrence police Officer Kevin Callahan was found dead in a room off the garage of his home yesterday afternoon, a bullet wound to his head.

(Gulp!):sad:


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

NO,

Do you have the entire article, or is that it? I'm surprised I didn't hear about this.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

"Do you have the entire article, or is that it? I'm surprised I didn't hear about this."

Couldn't find a downloadable version, unless you subscribe to Eagle Tribune Online, I guess all they'll give you is the main line. But I did hear that there is going to be a funeral Monday (tommorrow). I was hoping someone with more information could add to this, as mostly what I had was second hand information.:sad:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Veteran Lawrence Police Department Officer Dies

The Lawrence Police Department regrets to announce the death of Officer Kevin Callahan, an 17 year veteran of the Lawrence Police Department on December 7, 2005. Callahan leaves his wife, Cindy and two children, ages 7 and 9.

The wake will be held on Monday, December 12, 2005 at St. Michael's Church in North Andover, MA from 3:00 PM to 9:00 PM. The funeral will be on Tuesday, December 13, 2005 at 11:00 AM at St. Michael's Church. Internment will follow at Ridgewood Cemetery, North Andover, MA.

Kevin Callahan Memorial Trust Fund Established
Members of the Lawrence Police Department have established a Memorial Trust Fund for the wife and two children of Officer Kevin Callahan, an 17 year veteran of the Lawrence Police Department who died on December 7, 2005.

Persons wishing to donate to this fund may do so at the:

Lawrence Firefighters Federal Credit Union
Kevin Callahan Memorial Trust Fund
Account # 13707006
14 Amesbury St.
Lawrence, MA 01840


----------

